
Bill Belichick throws in the tablet - dredmorbius
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/19/sports/football/bill-belichick-patriots-might-be-a-mac-guy.html?ref=business
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12744572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12744572)

